# Which Tape



## bobgaggle (May 4, 2008)

I've been searching through the threads trying to find one about tapes. Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but i thought i'd start a new thread anyway.

What kind of tape do you prefer?

I know some people swear by gaff, and its all they use, but i've found in some quick fix scenarios, gaff's sticking power is pretty worthless. From my limited experience, duck (brand name, not a typo) tape, which is the same as duct tape, has amazing sticking power, but leaves a residue. 
We use aluminum tape to cover seams in foam board sheets. We use spike tape for marking cables. 
What do you guys use different tapes for and which ones do you prefer?


----------



## Grog12 (May 4, 2008)

Gaff 4tw. I have a feeling that in the same quick fix scenarios duct would be just as worthless...there's nothing any tape can do in some situations.

But overall Gaff 4tw. ((except when painting and in seams))


----------



## mnfreelancer (May 4, 2008)

Gaf for 90% of tape needs. The 2 7/8" wide stuff has become standard to me now having worked for a company that uses only that. I have some vinyl 3M electrical tape in my tech kit, because although gaf does have some insulating properties, especially when compared side-by-side with duct tape, I wouldn't trust my own life or somebody else's to it. I use artist tape for board striping because it releases better than masking tape, is a better writing surface for sharpie and is generally thicker so it adds contrast. Spike tape is just gaf tape normally but nontheless still very useful for marking anything. One tip for finding tape threads on this board is to search "permacel" and "progaf" - there were some discussions about tape a few months/years back that I found helpful when I first got to this board.


----------



## Eboy87 (May 4, 2008)

I use Permacel Professional Grade gaff tape of the 2" flavor for just about everything.

I also carry, Permacel white paper label tape for the console and outboard, red spike tape, and glow tape.

I get all my stuff from thetapeworks.com. Reasonable prices methinks, though Jack's probably rolling in the grave (if he were in one) that I don't use Shuretape.


----------



## gafftaper (May 4, 2008)

This thread has some great stuff on gaff including a couple amazing posts from ship that should be edited and put in the wiki.


----------



## soundlight (May 4, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> I get all my stuff from thetapeworks.com. Reasonable prices methinks.



Tis a pity that CB member Goodguy isn't a more regular poster here, he's one of the guys there. Their building is 15 minutes from my old house. The parent company (Harrison Bros) also does (or at least used to do) rentals in the area. Also a good source for batteries.

I also have yellow 1" gaff tape for on-site warning labels, the neon yellow stuff is incredibly hard to miss.


----------



## derekleffew (May 4, 2008)

Different tpes for different uses. No single tape can do it all. See the glossary entry: "Tape, adhesive". If someone could help me out with the formatting, that would be great. It's supposed to be an outline.


----------



## Eboy87 (May 4, 2008)

Soundlight, that's how I found out about them. Saw his post a few years ago on here, and started using them. My order came with stuff for their battery site and buymicstands.com. I recommend them to people who ask.


----------



## Unmanedpilot (May 5, 2008)

My theater uses Gaff tape for pretty much anything, however, I do agree its adhesiveness is not the greatest. If your not worried about residue and really need something to stay together I have found Gorilla tape is pretty dang strong. However when removing it i can leave a bit of residue. As said, its really different tapes for different uses. Thats why theres so many types.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 5, 2008)

I think it's all a matter of what gaff tapes you use. The ProGaff, Apollo and Rosco branded gaff tapes all have very nice adhesion properties. Some of the cheaper gaffs have a stiffer fabric and less effective adhesive. I have found that gaff actually adheres better to concrete/brick than duct tape does. 

There are so many tapes in this industry.


----------



## len (May 5, 2008)

I usually buy from here. http://www.findtape.com/ I use a 3" and 6" duct tape that doesn't leave residue. But it holds to carpet and concrete and wood better than gaff tape.


----------



## MNicolai (May 8, 2008)

Gaffer's tape is used for securing cables to the floor, marley on stage left, and stage right sides of the stage, plus general purpose. Otherwise we only really use spike tape, glow tape, console marking tape, painter's tape(never masking tape), and for marley, 2" black vinyl tape. 

In our house if we see a roll of duct tape we throw it out without question. Same goes for white mask.


----------



## Kelite (May 15, 2008)

Not to resurrect a dead topic, but it's good to know WHY some tapes perform better in the theater than others.

Duct tape has traditionally been cheaper than gaff tape for two reasons-

1) As pointed out- higher thread cotton count allows better tear control, but costs more due to its increased cotton content.

2)Duct tape adhesive is a reclaimed latex that has had elastisomer added into the used adhesive, allowing them to regain some sense of stickiness. These elastisomers however affect the 'release' from the object to which they are stuck. While virgin latex will block up over time, they are made to temporarily hold items fast, and release completely when pulled away from said object. Duct tape is not designed to reposition very often. When the ductwork is in place, the joints are taped by the HVAC guy and that's the end of it.

There are companies that do sell gaffer tape (with higher thread count) with reclaimed latex adhesive (poor release) to tap into the live event market. The buyer will receive what they paid for so shop smart!

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming....


----------



## DaveySimps (May 15, 2008)

We use BMI Supply gaff tape for most of our general usage, paper tape for labeling lighting and sound boards and, of course, spike tape. All serve us very well, no issues. 

~Dave


----------



## lastmanstanding (May 29, 2008)

I'm probably pretty thick for having to ask this, but what about painters tape makes it so much better/more expensive than run of the mill masking tape? 3M's strangle hold on blue painters tape really baffles me.


----------



## avkid (May 29, 2008)

lastmanstanding said:


> I'm probably pretty thick for having to ask this, but what about painters tape makes it so much better/more expensive than run of the mill masking tape?


It won't leave residue or stick for very long.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 30, 2008)

The blue painters tape really is that good.


----------



## gafftaper (May 30, 2008)

DaveySimps said:


> We use BMI Supply gaff tape for most of our general usage, paper tape for labeling lighting and sound boards and, of course, spike tape. All serve us very well, no issues.
> 
> ~Dave



Doesn't matter who the supplier is, I think as long as you are getting "ProGaff", "Permacell" or "Polyken" you should be ok.

Don't we have a CB member who specializes in just selling tape for his business?


----------



## ship (Jun 1, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Don't we have a CB member who specializes in just selling tape for his business?



Other than Me and others of course that work for theater supply houses? - Grated tape is a side line to lamps and wiring. Many grades and types of tape out there - lots of grades and types, almost as many as with lamps in what is out there.


----------



## airkarol (Jun 8, 2008)

Artisan for labeling the mixer, electrical for labeling cable lengths, it has a lot of uses. Gaff for everything else, such as taping down cables, etc.


----------



## TechiesDoItInTheDark (Jun 21, 2008)

Gaff is the choice when it's being used on sets, taping cords down etc...duct tape is best when ghetto rigging things together. If you want to stick two things that don't belong together, together, use duct tape and appoxy, it makes the world a happy place!


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 21, 2008)

TechiesDoItInTheDark said:


> ...use duct tape and appoxy...


I don't care one way or another, and have no opinion, of/about your appoxy.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Generally it's always gaff tape where I am. Duct tape will randomly appear and it is used for crap we don't want to waste good gaff tape on.


----------

